# Brown Trout and a Beautiful Sunset



## Flyfish4thrills (Jan 2, 2008)

I was visiting my sister out of town, and had a couple of hours to fish this special regs lake. I'm not going to tell you the name of the lake, but I think this is better than putting it in the confidential section. It is a lake that can definitely handle the pressure IF the regulations are observed. Too many bait huckers ignore or don't know the regs in my opinion.

I caught this 19.5 inch brown on my 5th cast with a white curly-tail jig. He was very thick, as I could barely put both hands around him. The weather was cooperating (windy, cloud-covered, and sprinkling). The bad weather quickly dissapeared to sunny skies and I wasn't able to get another bite. The mosquitos were thick and annoying!!

I did enjoy this sunset, however. This lake always offers amazing sunsets.
[attachment=8:3m5zyfea]IMG_0273.JPG[/attachment:3m5zyfea][attachment=7:3m5zyfea]IMG_0277.JPG[/attachment:3m5zyfea][attachment=6:3m5zyfea]IMG_0285.JPG[/attachment:3m5zyfea][attachment=5:3m5zyfea]IMG_0316.JPG[/attachment:3m5zyfea][attachment=4:3m5zyfea]IMG_0340.JPG[/attachment:3m5zyfea]
Here are some from about a year ago:[attachment=0:3m5zyfea]IMG_2600.JPG[/attachment:3m5zyfea][attachment=1:3m5zyfea]IMG_2579.JPG[/attachment:3m5zyfea][attachment=2:3m5zyfea]IMG_2566.JPG[/attachment:3m5zyfea][attachment=3:3m5zyfea]IMG_2520.JPG[/attachment:3m5zyfea]


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

WOW! Absolutely amazing. That's one fatty brown, but those sunsets alone would be worth the trip!


----------



## cazmataz (May 18, 2009)

Thanks for sharing those amazing sunsets. The fish was as beautiful as the sunsets.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Massive Brown! Very cool. 

All the sunset pics are great, but I really like the one with the reflection. Very nice.


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

ditto to LOAH comments Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Great trip and awesome pictures.
We have some very talented photographers here don't we.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Dude, you have those grubs figured out!!


----------



## jdmckell (Nov 12, 2007)

Those sunset pictures are amazing! 

Very nice report. Congrats on the fish as well.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Looks just like a local "regulated" water nearby. I've always been skunked there. Tough to get a sizable boat on it, though, right?


----------



## Flyfish4thrills (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for all of the nice comments. Sorry that I haven't been able to respond until now, but I have been at Lake Powell fishing for the past 5 days!! (report to follow soon).

Technically the one photo is not a sunset, but a moonset or moonrise (can't remember which). But as it was such a nice photo from the same lake, I decided to post it.

Yes, Nortah, curly tail grubs sure work well. It was by far the best lure at Powell (as well as Strawberry, Panguitch and Otter Creek this past year). We caught hundreds of fish at Powell using them. I have now caught the following species with them: Browns, Rainbows, Brooks, Tiger Trout, Cutthroat, Splake, Walleye, Smallmouth, Largemouth, Crappie, Bluegill, Green Sunfish, Wipers, and Stripers......and maybe I'm forgetting some species. =)


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

How big of a curly tail was it? Fishing it on bottom for those browns?


----------



## tap (Jun 27, 2008)

Awesome pics. Nice fat brown!


----------

